# Star Wars Knights of the old Republic Lag



## Purkinje (Jul 9, 2007)

I just installed this game, and I try to play it, and its very laggy. The cut scenes run fine, but the ingame speed is bad. I attached the report SW makes of your hardware, and I want to know if the CPU really is compatible. I have a 1.60 GHZ Dual core processor, and it says that's too slow, but if its dual, wouldn't the total processing power be 3.20GHz total? My graphics card memory is too low as well...i think. what are some things I could do (except buying a better laptop) to make this game run at a good speed without laggin?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

dont worry about that cpu the t2050 is plenty fast.the problem is most likely the fact you have integrated video.on some laptop's you can increase the vid ram in the bios it may help.one other thing that may help is adding more ram to your machine.honestly none of the above is guaranteed to help due to the integrated graphics.


----------



## Purkinje (Jul 9, 2007)

To what speed would you recomend changing the graphic's card ram?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

that would'nt be a speed change,but a memory amount change.


----------



## Purkinje (Jul 9, 2007)

pharoah said:


> that would'nt be a speed change,but a memory amount change.


I changed the UMA frame buffer from 64mb to 128mb. Did I change the right one?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

UMA Frame Buffer is the correct option to change for graphics memory. Do you notice any improvement?

What resolution and color settings (16/32bit) do you use to play the game, and what are your antialiasing (AA/FSAA) options set to? This will determine how much system RAM you need to allocate to integrated graphics.

FSAA*x2* doubles the memory requirements, so disabling it should help speed up the game.


----------



## Purkinje (Jul 9, 2007)

I didn't notice any improvements with the flow of the game. I did notice however that my RAM appeared to have gone down in maximum capacity--from 960 to about 895. Is this normal? Anyways, I changed back to 64MB in the BIOS. 

I use 32 bit color settings, and i'm pretty sure the game uses 800 by 600. 

I don't know how to change antialiasing options, is that in the BIOS or somewhere else?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

that would be in the game settings


----------



## Purkinje (Jul 9, 2007)

I booted up the game, and I turned off the antialiasing settings, turned everything that could slow the game down, and it still lags. I think I'll just try to get it working on the desktop computer, and if I do, i'll start a different thread for that. 
I have a question, though, to you pharoah personally. Why did you say my processor was plenty fast? It barely meets the requirements for processor speed of 1.60 GHz, and in all reality, the speed is actually 1596MHz, so perhaps my processor is tad bit slow for this game. Just out of curiousity, I was wondering.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

my bet is on the radeon 200m integrated graphics,but either way it may never play good on it.


----------



## Purkinje (Jul 9, 2007)

ah ok. thank you guys for your help! 
have a nice day.


----------



## Purkinje (Jul 9, 2007)

pharoah said:


> my bet is on the radeon 200m integrated graphics,but either way it may never play good on it.


I still don't understand _why_ this game doesn't work well on my laptop. According to the system requirements:


> Min System Requirements:
> Operating System: Windows 98 or higher
> Computer: 100% DirectX 9.0b compatable computer required
> CPU: Pentium III or Athlon Class 1 GHz or fasater CPU required
> ...


.

...my laptop could run it! Please explain how this game does not work on this system!


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

normally minimum system requirements they are assuming you have a dedicated card,and not integrated graphics.


----------



## Purkinje (Jul 9, 2007)

ok. i meet the minimum requirements, just not the recommended requirements. gotcha.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

not exactly those requirements they are thinking you have a dedicated video card,and not integrated graphics.ive owned many laptop's myself,and very few could actually play games.even the laptops with seemingly high end video cards.are really just seriously crippled versions of there desktop counterparts.


----------



## Purkinje (Jul 9, 2007)

ah, ok. so, in general, choose a desktop computer for gaming. Thanks for your help pharoah.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

your welcome.well not always,but true gaming laptop's are extremely expensive.


----------

